# Sit-Ups



## Veteran`s son

I know that for the Fitness Test  for someone over 35, 17 situps have to be completed in one minute.

Do the situps have to be done continuously without stopping or can someone take a break between each situp?

Also, if you went a few seconds over the minute, would you fail the Fitness Test?

Has anyone went over the minute time limit and passed?


----------



## DnA

when I did the situps part of the test, it was non-stop, no breaks


----------



## 311

the test is none stop....and considering I saw a guy who failed by one push up....I would assume they would care about the timing.


----------



## MethylSilane

They‘re strict about the way you do the PT, and the timings/standards.

Keep working at it until you can get it.  It won‘t take long.


----------



## kurokaze

If you can do 20 proper situps on your own (w/o 
anchoring your feet), you‘ll be fine for the test.  
After all, during the test they have someone 
holding your feet.  You‘ll be able to leverage your 
hip flexors in getting up there faster with 
someone holding your feet.

Methyl‘s right.. they are picky about how you do
PT.  The CF getting ready guide will tell you 
what the proper form is for situps and pushups.
You shoud follow it to the letter.

Oh BTW Methyl, we‘re shooting for a ~10k run
this Sunday morning, about 5-ish in the am.
Interested? I‘ll email you when I get more info.


----------



## logistik

With all these questions you have been asking. I‘m sure if you were doing some sit ups instead you would be able to pass the test by now.


----------



## Illucigen

Thats garbage. Situps are not non-stop. 

You have one total minute. Period. You may stop, wait, hang around, etc, and restart. But after a minute, they stop counting.

PUSHUPS on the other hand, must be continuous, and at the first visible sign of major strain, they usually stop counting.

I did a CMC PT test a couple weeks ago, and it is based on EXPRESS tests (its conducted by PSP)

But I agree, ensure you can do the situps before you go. Dont try to get by... itll only make brt and SQ harder


----------



## Cpt. Kap

Greets all. I looked at the sit ups section with interest as I fall into the same over age 35 catagory of recruits mentioned. I also am midway through BMQ. I would suggest that you ready yourself for all of the challenges put in your way. I ran for months to get ready, did situps (feet braced- *huge mistake* ) and push ups. Thanks to this I am just able to keep up with the other recruits. If you want to really shine get busy on the pre-training. I really wish I had pushed myself just a bit harder.  

This aside BMQ has been a good experience, good staff, weapons training, NBC training, look forward to some range time, gas hut and the unit ex...its all as good as the effort you put into it. Its not about just reaching minimum requirements.  :mg:


----------



## Veteran`s son

Cpt. Kap

Thank you for your recent reply!     

How would you recommend that I do situps in preparation for the Fitness Test?

I believe that you said you did situps with your feet braced.

I am progressing with the situps as I can do 14 situps in a minute as of today.


----------



## Cpt. Kap

As I suggsted don‘t just settle for the minimum to pass the test. I should have made push ups and sit ups more a part of my own routine rather than simply worrying about running. I would encourage you to do them unsupported   *(without holding your feet)*  if at all possible as this is a better ab work out and will save you more pain later on.

BMQ has been great but a real physical challenge as well for those of us over age 35


----------



## Greeny

why not just join up at a gym and work out your whole body, thats what i have been doing for the last five months. It would seem to me it would provide better results faster.


----------



## Greeny

[No message]


----------



## onecat

Okay I need some help here.

I just did my secord fit test and again I failed the cardo part of damm test, I got 36 when a pass is 39...did awesome on everything else.  I can do the run at the gym, but during the test my heart rate is always too high after the first set on the step test.  I‘m 33 and 180lbs by the way.  I‘m starting to feel like I‘ll never pass this thing.  I‘ve been running since sept and I just don‘t know what I‘m doing wrong.  I had a job where I wasn‘t active for a few years before, so I guess that hasn‘t helped.  But I‘m in a rush to get in, as I‘m going reg and can‘t put my life on hold forever while I do this prep-training.  I never knew three little steps were so hard...... I‘m only going this test once more as I‘m sure they keep a record of this and will never expect me if I have to take test more than that.......


----------



## Bert

Radiohead

It seems by your description that cardiovascular capacity is a problem. I‘m not usre how you train but I posted this in a thread in Offtopic: workouts:

"Get into a progressive running program. The CFRC has a good pamphlet called CF EXPRES Jogging. Using the treadmill, build endurance on one day by running moderately, another day running slowly to build endurance, and then another quickly (wind sprints) for cardio and muscular development. You must develop strength, endurance, and cardiovascular capacity to excel."

There may be a host of issues that may affect your cardiovascular capacity, but your heart is pumping to get oxygen around as well as other stuff during training.  Make sure you have a diet with decent carbohydrates and proteins.  What helps alot of people is breaking up their running routine.

In the CF pre-fitness plan, to run 2.4 kms in 12 mins isn‘t just enough.  They recommend being able to run 6 kms consistently.

To get there and improve the cardio, the best way is to mix up the running.  One day run moderately, another slowly for distance, the next training day run like kell, slow down for a minute, catch your breath, and run like kell again, slow down catch your breath, and so on for several sets.  The fast running gets you close to the maximum heart rate, trains the body to use oxygen better than consistently running slowly, and trains the aerobic and anerobic (sp?) nature of cardio.  

By training with fast running sets, sometimes called wind sprints or sprinting sets, mixed with your usual running sessions you can bring your active heart rate down.  Another way to do this is to reduce the time it takes to run a mile.  If you can run  a mile in 10 minutes, try training to do it in 8 mins.  I you can do it in 8 mins, try for 6.  Over time, your active heart rate should reduce as the body adjusts to the training.

In summary, adding a day in week for sprinting
or training for speed helps.

Its best to go ask an authority on running or look for training tips on the ‘net about training heart rate and cadiovascular capacity (VO2).

Good luck.


----------



## onecat

Thanks for the help. I was also wondering if there a way to train for the step test as well.  I know I should be training for long haul and I‘m working on that but finding a way to pass that test would be a big help.  It takes a while for a CF to call you after you finished all the paper work, and I don‘t want to be waiting for that call in 2004.  Being 33 I just wait that long.... I actually moved back to parents place so I could cut back on hours at work to train and still pay all bills.... and just stay here that long.

Have other people had this problem?  I had always heard that the test was easy, and I can tell you it isn‘t.


----------



## Veteran`s son

How many minutes is the Step Test and how many  times do you go up and down the steps?

I wonder if there is a limit to the number of times someone could take the CF Fitness Test?


----------



## logistik

edit


----------



## onecat

logistik was your post directed at me?  If it was it was uncalled for as I do not spam this broad or any broad, and only asked because I wanted CF member‘s help on this.  And Yes I do PT thank you every  much as I stated in post I‘m looking for help to improve it.  When I posted this lastnight I was worried I would get some dum***s saying something like that.    If its not directed at me then I sorry but I‘m here for help so I get to my goal of joining the CF comments like that only piss me off.

Thanks Dave


----------



## logistik

edit2


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Logistik, answering questions is exactly what this forum is about. If you don‘t agree with the questions, just don‘t reply.

Everyone gets equal air time here.


----------



## logistik

Roger that.
Dually noted.


----------



## kurokaze

nevermind..


----------



## Joel85

"As of now I can do 14 situps in 1 minute"

Veteran‘s son, YOU are the reason why the forces are the way they are. If we didn‘t have any stupid lazy F---s like you in the army, we would have a stronger force. I can do 14 situps in 20 seconds. Get your s--- together before you join and get some motivation you fat little f---er.


----------



## Infanteer

Easy Trigger, dont throw flak around yet.  You are in the same league as veterans son right now, so why dont you review Mr. Bobbitts post above and rethink your post.


----------



## logistik

Just keep working at it and Im sure you will have no problems.


----------



## Veteran`s son

Thanks for the encouraging reply, Logistik; I appreciate it!   

I really am trying to get into good physical shape and have made situps and pushups part of my everyday routine!

In the next week or two, I am going to start running and jogging because I want to apply and hopefully join the CF(Army) in 2004.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Soldier in Waiting: You‘ve been warned.

When you registered (this month) you agreed to this rule, among others:



> You will not post any information that is defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person‘s privacy, or otherwise violative of any law.


Please keep the board rules in mind when posting. If you feel the need to express an opinion like this, do it with a private message.


----------



## Bert

Veteran‘s Son >

I‘m not sure of your physical condition, but assuming you haven‘t done alot of running, I suggest you start out gradually.

If you haven‘t joined a fitness club, you may want to consider it.  Check out the elliptical trainers. Elliptical (sp?) trainers are good to improve cardiovascular fitness without the jarring and pounding you get from running.  Yet the elliptical trainers are not a replacement for running.

I‘d use the elliptical trainer for awhile to get used to exertion, tone the leg and foot tendons/muscles, and get the heart pumping.  

When you feel ready to start running, either outside or on the treadmill, make sure you have a good pair of running shoes (New Balance M587 might be a good choice but pricey)and use the CF EXPRESS jogging pamphlet as a guide.  Good info there.  The best way to improve VO2 is to run hard, fast, and and long as you can as PART of a training/running program.

Its good to start the running to find out if your feet are susceptible to pain and what sort of insoles or orthotics might be necessary especially if you‘re over 35.  Once in BMQ, likely you won‘t get a chance to experiment with different styles and levels of insoles.

Good luck.


----------



## Bert

Radiohead >
"I was also wondering if there a way to train for the step test as well."

I don‘t know if anyone addressed your question.
I‘m not a physcial trainer but I‘m going through the same thing you are.

I believe, and I say that again, I believe the CF step test is a set of three sessions of 3 minute duration of stepping on 3 level stairs.  Three sets of there minute stair stepping of three stairs. Why is that so tough to describe?  Each session is progressively faster timed to an audio beat you have to step to.  At the end of each step session, they take your pulse and estimate your V02 max.  If this is wrong, someone please correct me.

The stair step is different than running 2.4 kms.  It takes more physical strength than running moderately in the same amount of time and knees are stressed differently (more for strength than pounding).

The best way to deal with it is to balance your carido exercise with strength training.  Doing weights for the quads, hamstrings, calves, and the back are specific exercises for strengthening the legs.  I‘d put some focus on that.

The other is improving the cardio through various exercises to make sure your VO2 max is in a good range.  And thats about it.

Someone posted a link in here or you can search for "step tests cardio" on the ‘net for information and evaluation.  You could do you own step tests for practice or figure out where you could be on the VO2 cart.

I know when I go for my fitness test, if theres a step, Im gonna trip over it.  All the conditioning in the world won‘t stop the Maxwell Smart effect. They‘ll mark me as a jerk and stamp me as FAIL.     :crybaby:


----------



## Joel85

Sorry for the derogatory reply. I guess I‘m just psyched about joining and gung ho. It wont happen again.

Go Army!!  :sniper:


----------



## Illucigen

I agree. You must vary your training.

One, if you are really worried, buy a heart-rate monitor (roughly 100$, doubles as a watch). You will then ensure you are working in your proper cardiac zone.

No point in sprinting tons, as this is not aerobic, but anaerobic, and will do little for your cardio capacity. You need to be working between 70-80 of max, and a heart rate monitor will tell you this, as you are running. 

You should be able to comfortably talk to someone next to you as you run, but it shouldnt be so easy that you dont have to think about regulating your breaths.

You can play with distances and speeds. Try and extend distance, and run outside, not indoors.


----------



## Bert

You‘re right in the respect to work the cardio you gotta fall within the 60% to 80% of your maximum heart rate.  Tons of sprinting won‘t help if you are training primarily for distance.  Its just a tool that can be used within a running program to quickly improve the VO2 range.

Depending on the workout, working consistantly at 60% to 80% of your maximum heart rate may not necessarily or significantly improve the VO2/cardio capacity.  Once the body adapts to the stress, the trainee only get slight improvement in the VO2 over time.  To improve the cardio, the trainee may have to employ techniques like wind sprint sets to push the body beyond what it has adapted to for periods of time.  The aerobic and anaerobic nature of VO2 has to be worked.  

For those of us recruits who are not in the best cardiovascular shape, its good to get some professional runnning advice.  It can save time and energy by getting into a efficient program quickly, especially if the application process happens to be six months or less.


----------



## Joel85

I hate running. Period. But I love rollerblading and high-intensity mountain biking. I usually rollerblade 10km‘s at a time, same for biking. I find these activities WAY more interesting than running. I score a "very good" on the Tecumseh Step Test and can do the required amount of sit-ups and pushups. Will the fact that I don‘t run be negative for me?


----------



## Veteran`s son

What is the Tecumseh Step Test please?


----------



## kurokaze

heh.. if you don‘t like running now, you will
by the time you finish basic   

You can probably get in with what you‘ve got now,
but just keep in mind that they aren‘t going to
do a step test for PT, it‘ll be running.


----------



## Duotone81

Veteran‘s Son,

Here is a site which provides a description of the step test.

   http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/tecumseh.htm   

I think this test differs from the one CF adminsters in that it only has 1 step compared to the 3 that are used for CF step test. It aslo provides acceptable ranges for VO2. Illucigen stated in another thread that these values were fairly similar to CF‘s standards. Also you might want to consider, if you want to dish out the cash, getting a physical assesment done at your local gym. It might be cheaper if there is a college or university with an athletics department in your town. I can get the test done at my college for 10 bucks so I imagine they are not that expensive. The assesment will test your VO2, situps, chinups, pushups, grip test and body fat%. More or less the same test (from what i‘ve read) that you‘ll take at the recruiting centre. The advantage being that you‘ll know where you‘re at b4 you take the test that counts. And you might be able to get some free professional advice too.

I recently heard some good advice. It went something like this... "Train your mind, the rest will follow". 

Good Luck


----------



## Illucigen

Its fairly similar, except that as stated, the CF test is literally a set of stairs/steps... 3 of them to be exact.

For those who have already taken it, you really should have taken the time to ask the PSP staff when you failed what to do to improve. They are the experts after all, as they know what they are looking for.

If you haven‘t taken it, and are /really/ worried. get running. I ran every day for months, and pushed myself harder and harder. What I found works is if you run downtown, along a parkway or somewhere busy, with people/things to look at.. Passes the time if you hate running.

On basic, you‘ll have plenty of things to occupy your mind 

And if you are /really/ /really/ worried about the test, go see a trainer, and get them to give you tips, a program, etc.

Its nearly impossible for us to give you a detailed program without evaluating you, and Im not really qualified.


----------



## Polkovnik

I must say after I read some of this stuff here, I understand why ur army is not as good  as it could be.

No offence, but I think if you are over 35 it is a bit too late to be joining the army.

About running
If you cannot run a  mile in 7 seconds at least you will be having a really hard time, I assure you.

Now try running the same mile in under 7 seconds with about 40 lbs of gear on you, in heavy boots and bad weather, that is more like reality now.

About strength
the simpliest way to find out how strong you are.
You must be able to lift at least 50 lbs 
it would be best if you can do it repeatedly

Endurance
You should be able to work long hours without a break and little food and sleep,
in any weather


If you are a fatass, lay off the hamburgers
If you are lazy, get ready for work
If you have attitude, get ready to follow orders


----------



## Korus

A mile in 7 seconds? ****, I‘m not even close. I can‘t even do a 100 meters in 7 seconds.


----------



## ninty9

No one can run 100M in 7 sec.  Donovan Bailey did it in 8.6 or something around there and that american did in a cople tenths of a second faster, let alone 7 seconds a mile...unless you could run as fast as the space shuttle...

I think he must mean 7 minutes / mile, which is much more reasonable and attainable by most people.

And i‘d really like to see someone run a mile with 40lbs of gear in under 7 minutes.  If you could do that, I would be very impressed.


----------



## Fusaki

> About running
> If you cannot run a mile in 7 seconds at least you will be having a really hard time, I assure you.
> 
> Now try running the same mile in under 7 seconds with about 40 lbs of gear on you, in heavy boots and bad weather, that is more like reality now.


Holy cow!! A 7 second mile?!?! You must be in that Army of God I‘m always hearing about!!   

I did a bit of math converting KM to miles and figuring out what the minimum and superior scores for the fitness test would be. It roughly works out to a bare pass being 8 minute mile and superior pass being 6:50 (thats in my head, so correct me). However, I‘ve always been under the impression that these entry standards are the same regardless of the job you‘re applying for. If you‘re applying for infantry you‘ll have a rough time if you can just squeeze past the minimum standard (<----recruiter told me that).


----------



## Veteran`s son

With regard to age, I believe that the age limit for applying to the CF is 52 years old, isn‘t it?


----------



## Duotone81

7 seconds/mile = 515 miles/hour.   

LMAO. I don‘t even think BUD‘s is that tough.


----------



## kurokaze

Running a 7 min/mile anywhere with 40lbs of gear 
on your back is just asking for trouble.. better 
make sure that gear tight Tight TIGHTLY secured!

A 7 minute mile is not impossible though even
BUD/S starts at 8:30 and works its way up to
7:30/mile.  I don‘t know where that figure is
coming from, but I would sure be interested in
knowing what army requires basic recruits to run
7 minute miles.


----------



## Veteran`s son

What does BUD/S mean please?


----------



## Polkovnik

Hahahaha, im sorry guys, I was thinking about something else at the time, I meant 7 minutes,

Although I thought you would understand that I meant minutes but oh well

Sorry


----------



## Polkovnik

I do not think you all understood me correctly,

1. I meant 7 minutes
2. I did not say that it is a requirement in any army, what i meant was that if you can run a 7 minute mile you will be fine.

I think a 7 minute mile is nothing hard, I was doing low 6 when I was back in highschool.

By the way, what does the fitness test require


----------



## Bert

Polkovnik wrote >
"I must say after I read some of this stuff here, I understand why ur army is not as good as it could be.

No offence, but I think if you are over 35 it is a bit too late to be joining the army."

Have to admit Veteran‘s Son starts a good thread.
Polkovnik, after reading the stuff on this site, why do you think the army isn‘t as good as it could be?  I think your taking things way out of context.

For the next paragraph, the CF accepts all ages from about 18 to up to 55 yrs.  Yes, the average 35 yrs old isn‘t in the same physical category as the average 18 yr old. I‘d figure the physical requirments for the Army MOCs, infantry and armour as an example, are quite high.  Yet, MOCs in medical, electronics, datacomm, mechanics, more or less skilled labour are toned by education and experience.  An electronics technologist/recruit right out of college is less useful than that of someone with 10 or 15 years of experience.  CF MOCs, not just the in Army, requires skills now with more high-tech content and a good level of physical fitness.  In some MOCS, the CF looks hard for skills the recruit brings in and older recruits can have more background. Other MOCs may prefer younger enlistments.


----------



## Korus

> Although I thought you would understand that I meant minutes but oh well


Yeah, we knew, but we where just buggin yah..


----------



## DnA

> What does BUD/S mean please?


the BUD/S that I know of is a US Navy school
Basic
Underwater
Demolition


----------



## Fusaki

BUD/S is the for US Navy SEALs.


----------



## Duotone81

From situps to 7 second miles to seals, this thread has it all.


----------



## Marauder

Don‘t forget the newbie flaming the other newbies. That‘s always classic and good for a guffaw.


----------



## GregC

hey guys.... was hoping you guys could completely clarify the step test. I saw the previous link that showed the one step tecumseh test, but as has been previously stated the CF uses three. So are there simply a small set of three stairs in front of you, and you go straight up and then backwards? It seems to me that going backwards like that with any speed could be very difficult/dangerous, so if anyone can confirm or deny my understanding I would be very appreciative, as it would aid in my current training. I think I‘ll be fine, I train on a monstrous set of switchback stairs, totalling a menacing 260 steps!


----------



## rolandstrong

The step test is an ineffective test in determining a VO2 max. Firstly it is not performance based (which is the only way a VO2 max can be clearly identified). I can run 2.4 km in 11:15 (as I did the police test), did 35 pushups, 45 situps and had a grip test of 95. i should mention that I am also 34 years old an returning to the forces after a few years. They told me I failed the test. i refuted the result, raised ****  at CFRC, and they allowed me a re-test (3 days after i did the first). I passed the test with no problems on the second round. I do a lot of heavy weights, and run 4 times a week. The tester told me that body weight affects the VO2 max calculation, as does your age.

If I was to make a recommendation I would cahallenge any time


----------



## Cpt. Kap

Polkovnik, first off because I‘m over 35 (just)doesn‘t mean I can no longer do the job. I am the only member of my BMQ to score 60 out of 60 on weapon qualification staff included. 

*Begin Rant*  I think you need to ask yourself the question - who would you rather have as fire team partner? A 17 year old kid shaking in his shoes or a person twice that age with the determination to gut out the physical requirements to be a soldier and with the motivation to get the job done. 

People in general tend to discount the Reserve soldier because he or she can walk away at any time. The point is  *we don‘t* . My course signed on to work 5 days per week at our civie side jobs and then 3 weekends on one weekend off for BMQ. Two days off every 28 gets tiring but still people keep on coming back for more.   :fifty:   *Thus ends the rant *


----------



## Danjanou

Cpt Kap-
"who would you rather have as fire team partner? A 17 year old kid shaking in his shoes or a person twice that age with the determination to gut out the physical requirements to be a soldier and with the motivation to get the job done."

Add a few years experience, military or just life in general to that equation too.

Well said.


----------



## Jarnhamar

"I must say after I read some of this stuff here, I understand why ur army is not as good as it could be.
No offence, but I think if you are over 35 it is a bit too late to be joining the army."
LOL


I‘ve watched super runners carry a rucksack for a day and a half and start to shut down beause they were tired and it was heavy, their muscles were sore. I watched really built muscular soldiers go down after a 2 km webbing march because they dehydrated, too much createan in their system. Ya sure someone can run a mile in 6 minutes in highschool, their also kids and not grown men.


It‘s safe to say our military has a brutal level of physical fitness. Everyone has seen soldiers who are, and i don‘t mean to be hateful, disgusting to look at. Sure their great guys. Would i try and pull them out of a burning vehicle? Of course. COULD i? Even at 185 pounds and a little heavy up top myself, not a chance. Physical fitness is something that can be taught and worked at. When people get out of control they can be brought back down to a normal level.  As much our PT is a problem i think even MORE of a concern is the mentality and to be honest, stupidity of people passing battleschool or getting shuffled around regiment to regiment like a hot potato. 
When you have a 3 year private confuse a major general with another private, try and bum a smoke off him and then proceed to bitch for having to do a garbage sweep because he "forgot" to show up to work in uniform we need to sit back and say sure this kid can run a mile in 6 and a half minutes  and boy look at him pump off those push ups but what the h*ll are we doing putting a rifle in his hands with live rounds?
We need better PT. (My personal PT is pretty bad in itself, something im working on) but we REALLY need to quit hiring bums off the street who can‘t speak english (or french) and laugh at their section commanders because they know we can‘t kick them out of the army with out a practical act of god.

oops, i just ment to laugh at the guy who thinks someone with 35 years of life experence (opposed to that of a 17 year old) isn‘t ideal for the military and being in the real world.


----------



## Polkovnik

In my opinion 17 is too young for the army,

what i meant was 35 is a bit too late to be >joining< the army, that doesnt go for everyone ofcourse, everybody is different, if you have the energy and the ambition go for it.

I dont think that Canada‘s army has tough physical requirements,
each army has its own strategy and way of making its soldier, thats why all armies are somewhat different.


----------



## Fusaki

Polkovnik, if you don‘t mind my asking...

...Have you ever served in the CF? Have you ever served in another nation‘s military?

You‘re saying some controvertial stuff, and I‘m curious as to how you‘ve formed your opinions.


----------



## Bert

In addition to Fusaki‘s post,
Polkovnik wrote, "I dont think that Canada‘s army has tough physical requirements".

What leads you to think the CAF doesn‘t have tough
physical requirements?  What are you using for comparasions or background information?


----------



## onecat

"what i meant was 35 is a bit too late to be >joining< the army, that doesnt go for everyone ofcourse, everybody is different, if you have the energy and the ambition go for it."

Well I think anyone who joins and is not out of high school or college, is willing to give up a lot when they join the CF.  And I think says alot about what type of person they are.  I‘m 33 this what I want, this the career I want.  I think once I‘m in I‘ll make a much better solier than that guy out of school who just doesn‘t take it seriously because they have no idea where their life going and the military is only a spot on that road for them.  Of course not everyone, just out school is like that.  But sure many are. Yes someone who is 20 most likely is in better shape, but so what.  I can still do that job and do it well. Life experience is very important.

"I dont think that Canada‘s army has tough physical requirements,"

  These requiremenets are for getting into the CF.  Your going to basic and they will make you better.  If you put the bar too high, then no one will get in. Look at society, schools are cutting back on gym time, parents drive their kids everywhere, and they eat junk and spend more time inside than out. The point of basic is that you start as a civi and become a soldier, and they push you too that higher level.  You can‘t pass Infantry school is you just meet the physical requirements for getting into basic.


----------



## Veteran`s son

Speaking for myself, I am sure that I am not as physically fit as most people!

However, I will be going to the gym (starting tomorrow)to get in the best physical shape that I can(along with pushups/situps daily)!

I may be over 35 years old but if I am fortunate enough to be sworn into the CF Reserves, I will work really hard to be the best soldier that I can be!     

I would consider it an honor and be grateful to serve and wear the uniform of a CF Reservist!

One of the reasons that I want to join is in memory of my Dad who served 31 years as a Regular Force member of the Canadian Forces. I would be proud to serve in the CF as Dad did for many years!     

However, I want to join for myself also as joining the CF would be an excellent opportunity to learn a trade and discipline to help me be the the best soldier that I can.

If I try my very best to be successful as a CF applicant and then member, my best is all that I can do, right?


----------



## Polkovnik

I have many friends in Canadian army, some of them are in reserves some work part time. Some are in military college. I know a few guys who work in U.S army.

I have not served in the Canadian army, but I am thinking about it,

I have 2  brothers, one of them is in the Russian interior army (OMON), they are contract soldiers, my other brother  was a marine, but then he had an injury and was signed off. My father was a colonel in the soviet army.
I have been 2 years in Russian army, but i had no choice whether  to go or not, then I worked in Germany for a while.

Thats why I‘m saying that all armies are different,  

I heard somewhere that army will pay for University education, but then I have to work for 4 or 5 years in the army, is this true?


----------



## rolandstrong

I think that a person in their 30‘s and 40‘s make fine reserve soldiers. Remember, the militia is a citizen army first and formost, and does not have the same military responsibilities that their reg force counterparts have. Deployments are voluntary, and training is done secondarily to civilian commitments.

That being said, I find a great deal of reservists at all ages less active than they should be. Quite frankly, some of the fittest reservists that I know are in their 30‘s right now, but this is just my experience.


----------



## Bert

True, but everything has to be put into context.
Polkovnik‘s comments from my understanding reflect the whole CAF, every MOC, not just BMQ, the infantry or distinquishing beween regs or reserves.

One wouldn‘t expect a sailor, an airman, or a cook to have the same physical fitness level as a light infantry parachutist.  Some MOCs require specialized or advanced skill sets.  As an example made earlier, you can‘t expect a 19 year old ATIS tech to have the same experience as a 30 year old with prior civilian experience.  The CAF needs both physical and skill set capability found in all age groups as explained to me by the Recruiter.


----------



## rolandstrong

Actually, referring to his original question on the previous page, he is referring to the army.


----------



## rolandstrong

Veteran‘s Son, I think you should just keep pursuing the reserves. Don‘t get so caught up in what tests and stuff need to be done, just do it. As you go through the process, you will understand it better, become stronger, and enjoy it more. My buddy, a reservist sergeant for many years, 37 years old, even tried out for JTF2. It‘s the path that counts, and you are not too old to do it. Another friend of mine joined the combat engineers at 39 as a NCM Sapper, is still there after 3 years, and at 42 parades and goes on exercises regularly, no problems. A fitness program will certainly help out, but they are not looking for a marathoner.

Hang in there and keep going.


----------



## Veteran`s son

Thanks for the encouraging reply, Roland, as it is appreciated!


----------



## Veteran`s son

When doing the CF style of pushups, your hands have to be under your shoulders, I believe.

When I start the pushups, my hands are under my shoulders but I cannot keep them under my shoulders during all of the pushups.

Does anyone have suggestions that would be helpful?


----------



## Bert

It might be, maybe you‘ll correct this assumption, that the push-up style is too hard on your triceps.  Do you find the "hand under the shoulders" to be awkward and you move your hands out to put less strain on your triceps?  Moving your hands out balances the stress from the triceps to the shoulders and outer chest area.
Unfortunately, the CF likes the tricep style it seems.

By keep practicing the tricep or CF style of push-up, you‘ll improve slightly over time.  What might help is going to the gym and performing shoulder and chest exercises.  Doing the bench press, inclined bench press, the shoulder press, lateral side shoulder raise, and the lat pull down builds the muscles in the push-up area.  You may not want to over-train the tricep too much and risk a tendon pull at the elbow.  

Try to find a weight that you can perform all the exercises above 8 to 11 repetitions.  Find another weight that you can do the same exercises 4 - 7 repetitions.  The less repetitions the more weight.  

As a suggestion, do the exercises for one week at 8 - 11 reps and start at 3 sets each.  Next week do 4 - 7 reps at 4 sets each.  Next week after do the exercises at 8- 11 reps at 5 sets each.  Next two weeks do the same with 4 - 7 reps at 5 sets.
Go back to week one and keep the cycle.  You may want to do this about 3 to 4 times a week.
Likely you‘ll be using more weight each cycle.  Then try the push-ups.  You‘ll find you‘ll do them faster with more repetitions. It may take  two cycles to see a significant improvement and it takes time and patience.

These weight exercises could be part of an overall fitness program and I‘m just offering it as an example.  There are weight lifting programs designed for a full body workout that work the legs, back, abdomin (sp), mid-upper back, shoulders, chest, biceps and triceps.  All muscle groups need focus and I‘d suspect will be used during BMQ lifting, carrying, running, and PT.


----------



## Illucigen

Do pushups every day. Once you get more used to them, do them once in the morning, once at night. The stress isnt /that/ great to require rest.

Once you can no longer do the pushup with your full wait, go onto your knees and keep going (sounds babyish, but you will only really be able to do a few more, but these few will stress the tissue just that extra little bit. You might as well...)


----------



## haplo6

This should have been here to begin with:

I‘m new to this forum so forgive me if I missed the boat on some of these comments. Here‘s a fresh perspective: 

I think Polkovnik is right, physical fitness standards in the CF are very low. I have been in for 4 years now and I know it doesn‘t seem that long but you‘d think I would have been subject to some sort of fitness review in that time. I have never had to pass a 13km ruck march, we did one on QL3 in 99 but it wasn‘t a requirement and a good thing too because 7 of us finished out of 28, instructors included. It is a problem when people can no longer fulfill their roles due to poor fitness standards. If there was some sort of yearly test like the ones they used to have (not sure of any details on that) then soldiers, especially reservists would have the motivation to go out and due it on their own. It doesn‘t take much. Give the common soldier a goal, not just one too get in, but one to maintain and the average person will due their utmost to acheive that goal. Possibly incentives or rewards? Competition is what the world thrives on and it breeds better soldiers, troops, units, armies, companies etc. Anyone can pass a test one time but could you pass it 3 days later, or a week, a year. The sad truth is that in this army there are a lot of "soldiers" who can‘t.

Commenting on the 7min/mile thing...we‘re Canadian so that doesn‘t apply to us but the 7min/mile pace is equivalent to a 22min 5km run which everyone, regardless of shape of size, should be able to do.

For your information: Donovan Bailey ran the 100m in 9.84s to win the 96 Atlanta Olympics. Maurice Green (that American) beat it by running 9.79. Last year another American, Tim Montgomery bettered it to 9.78.


"Not trying is the greatest sin of all"

me


----------



## haplo6

This should have been here to begin with:

I‘m new to this forum so forgive me if I missed the boat on some of these comments. Here‘s a fresh perspective: 

I think Polkovnik is right, physical fitness standards in the CF are very low. I have been in for 4 years now and I know it doesn‘t seem that long but you‘d think I would have been subject to some sort of fitness review in that time. I have never had to pass a 13km ruck march, we did one on QL3 in 99 but it wasn‘t a requirement and a good thing too because 7 of us finished out of 28, instructors included. It is a problem when people can no longer fulfill their roles due to poor fitness standards. If there was some sort of yearly test like the ones they used to have (not sure of any details on that) then soldiers, especially reservists would have the motivation to go out and due it on their own. It doesn‘t take much. Give the common soldier a goal, not just one too get in, but one to maintain and the average person will due their utmost to acheive that goal. Possibly incentives or rewards? Competition is what the world thrives on and it breeds better soldiers, troops, units, armies, companies etc. Anyone can pass a test one time but could you pass it 3 days later, or a week, a year. The sad truth is that in this army there are a lot of "soldiers" who can‘t.

Commenting on the 7min/mile thing...we‘re Canadian so that doesn‘t apply to us but the 7min/mile pace is equivalent to a 22min 5km run which everyone, regardless of shape of size, should be able to do.

For your information: Donovan Bailey ran the 100m in 9.84s to win the 96 Atlanta Olympics. Maurice Green (that American) beat it by running 9.79. Last year another American, Tim Montgomery bettered it to 9.78.


"Not trying is the greatest sin of all"

me


----------



## ProPatria05

At the risk of offending anyone, I can‘t believe this topic has generated so many responses.

Very simply,

How do you train for a running test? - RUN
How do you train for push-up test? - PUSH UPS
How do you train for a sit-up test? - SIT UPS

There are a lot of people who have posted on this board that, forgive me if I‘m wrong, are only interested in fitness because they‘re being tested. For those who want to be in the military, get used to the idea that fitness has to become a part of your life - something you don‘t even think about. Never mind "how many situps should I be able to do to pass the test". How about "how many situps would I be able to do if I pushed my body to the breaking point". If you don‘t think this is a way of life you can adopt, then maybe the Army isn‘t for you.

You think the Express Test is hard, wait until you have to do the 13km ruck march, which everyone should have to do. Or hump your ruck, with a 522 radio set strapped on top of it, up a snow-covered hill, with a toboggan in tow. You‘ll be wishing for the Express Test.

Just get out, start running, start doing pushups and situps. Don‘t worry about details. And when you‘re ready to drop - keep going.


----------



## Infanteer

You think the 13km ruck is hard.  The Brits I was training with overseas did a 20km ruck every saturday.  And Brit ruck marches include a few stretches of doing "double time."  We have a long way to go in terms of physical fitness in the Forces, and the the additude Murph has pointed on this thread isn‘t helping.  Listen to what he is saying, because he is right.


----------



## rolandstrong

That‘s a great point infanteer. The Express test is controlled...not specifically a measure of fitness discipline. The best way to go is get out there and work out. period. you can always do the test...the hard part is getting the discipline to workout and train regularly...particularly for a reservist who spends a lot of time in civvy life.


----------



## Infanteer

No one should have problems with the express test.  It is ridiculously low.  Remember, it is the absolute minimum, not what is expected.


----------



## Genesis

Well, unfortunately people do have trouble with the test, if they didn‘t there would be no point in having the test. Just because some people can say it is a joke and too low doesn‘t mean that someone who fails the test is a fat ***  and doesn‘t deserve the chance. I‘m glad people find it easy, but I bet most people work very hard in trying to pass the test, so saying it is a joke and everyone who tries should pass is wrong. Just my opinion, so don‘t be too hard on me for expressing it.


----------



## Joel85

The test isn‘t very hard. I‘m 20 pounds overweight and I passed it no problem. Just practice for the test. By the way, you‘ll always do better on the test than you can do at home. When I went for my test, I did 7 push-ups than I ever did at home. The atmosphere motivates you.

GO ARMY  :sniper:


----------



## Veteran`s son

Soldier in Waiting

In preparing for the Step Test, did you do running only or did you practice going up and down steps as well?


----------



## ProPatria05

This is what I‘m talking about. Never mind ‘practicing‘ for the god**** step test. Go out and get in shape - period. And get used to staying in shape if you want to be of any use to the Army. Well-balanced, strength AND endurance. Cardio and weights/pushups/situps. Once the little Express test is over, the real **** begins (at least it should).

Look, if they had a thumb-fight test on the Express test, you could practice every day with all your buddies and be the best freakin thumb-fighter in Canada. But you‘d still be an out of shape slug (not you, personally - you, meaning a general person).

I don‘t mean to be harsh - don‘t take this as discouragement. But I think a reality check is needed here.


----------



## Genesis

I agree that exercising to get in shape is more important than exercising to pass the test. If you get in shape the test should be easy, but the test is a good mark to shoot for once you start out. You need to have a goal to reach when you start working out so in that respect practicing for the test can help. But like you said the recruit has to realize that the test is just the foot in the door, and everthing you do after that get‘s harder.


----------



## FriarVic

Just some thoughts...

To the civilian who is considering joining the Canadian Forces, one dominant thought that you wrestle with is "How will I measure up, Do I have what it takes?".  You look to those members that wear the uniform with a sense of respect and maybe even a little awe, because you know they have "it".  

If your like myself you punish yourself in training, motivated by the horror of failing and all that would entail.  

So you post questions in a forum to people who have done "it", who have "it" who‘ve been there where you have to go in these tests,and beyond,  looking for information to remove all the unknowns.  

If you post here looking for information to comfort you because you do not train, You are going to reap the wrath of those who have the uniform.  They will suggest, in so many words, that you get to work.  

If you are busting your hump training, and you need a little encouragement that these tests are doable, that your effort is not in vain, it shouldn‘t be such a big deal to the members should it?

Unfortunately it‘s hard to tell who‘s who.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Joel85

Veteran‘s Son

I did running, and I practiced the Tecumseh Step Test. Also, I rollerbladed, biked, did weight training and many other activities. I still do these as much as I can. It wont help you if you go up steps, you could do that all you want and it wouldn‘t make a difference if you‘re out of shape. You‘re heart has to be healthy and well conditioned to pass the test. Go run, bike, hike and do weights, you just have to be in good shape.

About the order in which the test is conducted, I can‘t tell you that because it would be giving out too much information. They tell you never to discuss what is on the Aptitude Test with anyone who wasn‘t in the room when you wrote it, so I‘m going to do the same about the PT test. You can look for someone else to tell you this, but I don‘t want to jeapordize my entry into the Forces.


----------



## Infanteer

The military, like any other trade, has certain requirements it demands of its members.  If the CF Express-Test (The bare minimum) is too difficult for a person, maybe they are better off finding a career elsewhere.  
I don‘t say this to try a scare anyone, however, the CF recruiting page says that basic training in St. Jean will be "physically strenuous", so completing the express-test is a watermark to see if you are able to carry on to the next level.
With that, maybe we should close this discussion and start a different thread on overall fitness for the soldier, a much more relevant topic.


----------



## 311

The step test is retarded...how do you prepare for that ? Going up little steps , with a faster beat makes you bump your feet and ****.

When I took the step test I thought I had failed regardless of the fact that I did the pre fitness of 2.4km under the time.

The only thing there testing for on the step test is to see if when your out in the field doing a ruck march that your not gonna die on them. So I would recommend just doing some sport....as suggested above biking...ect


----------



## Veteran`s son

Murph

Thanks for your message! I am trying to get in shape for the fitness test.

However, I want to continue a fitness program after I pass the fitness test(hopefully) because I want to be in the best physical shape that I can be!


----------



## rolandstrong

I can‘t believe how many responses came up on this post. 

I say just do it, and if you don‘t pass for any reason, just do the **** thing again...with the advantage of knowing what to expect. it doesent prepare you in any way for basic anyway.

Just do it **** it.  :rocket:


----------



## mjr payne

i was just wondering how many situps you do in a day during basic and how many u could do when u first get there and who many u could do at the end of it? for an infantry course would probably be differnt than a enginer course i am asuming?


----------



## D-n-A

All trades take the same BMQ course, cooks, armour, sappers, infanteers, all on the same course.

Anyways, you will do situps on your course, it'll be part of the PT. 

I forgot how many sit ups I was able to do at the end of course, but I remember at the beguinning I did 56(around there) on our first PT test.


----------



## G-spot

next to none on mine


----------



## hiv

I don't recall so many situps as I recall pushups, pullups, the "Hall of Shame", and other fun little activities.


----------



## robbie__hogger

Hey there... You really don't have to worry at all about the sit ups or push ups in BMQ I just finished my BMQ and I am in my SQ right now and we didn't do very man sit up sor push ups there. Once you get to your SQ make sure that you can do lot's. But for BMQ don't worry about it at all.


----------



## mygosh

we didn't do to many sit ups we id more leg lifts then sit ups. We ran more then anything our first PT was a 2hour run so many people fell out and ran behind


----------



## K. Ash

we didn't do too many situps. pushups and leg raises on the other hand....


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Well on my BMQ, we would start each class with 50 push ups and 5 minutes in the 5th point of flight procedure. You could only do 25 push ups in a row, so the 5th point of flight procedure was there to break it up. Well how much and how hard PT is all dependant on how har dyour instructors are, I had alot of VERY fit instructors on my course, i hated the PT some days cus it was very hard, though i came out very fit, i could do almost 100 pushups in one go, 25 chin ups and like 100 situps. When i started, i could barley do 4 chinups and 25 push ups, and my sit ups were horrible, like 20. So as much as you may hate the idea of doing pushups/situps all the time, it helps alot.


----------



## gorf

right now i can do about 15-20 push -ups, I can't seem to get past this many no matter how often or hard I try (I do them every other night). Does or did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## EasyCo

Sometimes we need to be pushed to exceed.  No worries, they'll push you I'm sure  >


----------



## hammerz

If you are having problems with trainning, I would try Creatine. It helps, and it's CF approved ;D


----------



## EasyCo

I take weight gainer because my metabolism is so high, it's hard for me to gain weight with regular or huge meals for that matter.  I need that extra protein intake to repair torn muscles.


----------



## Veterans son

ARMYboi69 said:
			
		

> I don't have the problem, but you've got to do it more.   Every other night isn't enough time for your muscles to get stronger, and you also have to *TEST* yourself.   If you can do 15 one night, then next morning try to do 20.   That night do another 20, and so on.   Try to "raise" the bar every week or so.   Do 20 push-ups in the morning, 20 at night for a week.   And then try 25 twcie a day  And so on and so on...
> What part of Boot Camp is true and what part of it is just stuff to try and scare you?   I've heard a lot of things like bed at 3:00, up at 4:00 for weeks at a time, but then again it could be a way to scare away the wimps.
> 
> The thing I'm really worried about is what do they do when you have to fall out of doing 50 push-ups, or can't keep up with them?   Are you kicked out of the course?   Yelled at?   What do they do?



Hello

I believe that it is not called boot camp but rather Basic Training!


----------



## e_pelletier

ok so i got one for ya then, 

if they ask for (90' elbow's out) push up's during basic , why the heck do they make you do (elbow close to your body) tricep style push ups at your physical test then ????


----------



## gorf

When I did my test they didn't care how I did it.....I just had to do 19 of em'


----------



## e_pelletier

thats weird! 

the guy giving my test was saying , elbows in, elbows in, elbows in, and he measured the distance betwen my hands and all


----------



## gorf

That really sucks as they are way harder to do in my opinion......but hey as long as you passed. I have done the test twice  :crybaby:  (I was only doing 17 at a time and on the test thats all I could get but now I do 3 sets of 16 reps and I can do about 25 max) Both times they didn't seem to care 

   Just out of curiosity what did you guys get for the hand grip. I got 127lbs total and the tester seemed to think it was unusssual. I haven't really started working out untill about and hour ago (literally), the only thing I really do is farm work and push-ups.   Anyway I hope to have a total of 200lbs after I get my new hand gripper thingy.


----------



## 48Highlander

they might tell you to do 'em with your elbows in because doing them elbows out is (supposedly) bad for your joints.


----------



## e_pelletier

Gorf said:
			
		

> That really sucks as they are way harder to do in my opinion......but hey as long as you passed. I have done the test twice   :crybaby:   (I was only doing 17 at a time and on the test thats all I could get but now I do 3 sets of 16 reps and I can do about 25 max) Both times they didn't seem to care
> 
> Just out of curiosity what did you guys get for the hand grip. I got 127lbs total and the tester seemed to think it was unusssual. I haven't really started working out untill about and hour ago (literally), the only thing I really do is farm work and push-ups.     Anyway I hope to have a total of 200lbs after I get my new hand gripper thingy.



I DID THAT TEST ONLY ONCE AND I HAD TOTAL OF ABOUT 115 FOR BOTH HANDS AND IT WAS ALL GOOD!


----------



## Veterans son

Hello 

I am hoping for some pushups advice please. 
I can do the  CF standard pushups except for a problem.
When I start out, my hands are under my shoulders but while 
doing the pushups, my hands move and are then wider than
my shoulders.

Any advice please? ???


----------



## bms

Good day!

 I noticed that my push up advice helped people. However, I also realize that there are people who have troubles with sit ups.

*The Method*

 Sit ups aren't really a high strength exercise. It's a core endurance exercise. And there is really an easy compound way to get those sit up numbers up.

 The first part of the compound method is to do sit ups. Kind of obvious, right? There are a few points that you should consider in your routine though:

 * Flex those abs. Constant contraction will help build up the endurance.
 * Do sit ups very slowly and with a full range of motion. Sit up as far as possible and never use your arms as a way to boost your way up.
 * Keep a straight back.

 It should also be noted that it's probably a good idea to set up a routine and stick with it. Such as doing 60 sit ups about 3 times a week. This can be broken up into sets(such as 6 sets of 10) if you cannot do 60 straight sit ups.

 The second part of the compund method is to flex your abs and hold them there when you are just sitting around and such. Doing this will help build up your endurance and allow you to get up the volume of sit ups you can do in 60 seconds. 

*The Routine*

 60 sit ups 3 times a week. The goal is to be able to do 60 sit ups with the points in *The Method* followed(see above). If you can do this, you should be able to get about 55-63 sit ups in 60 seconds, and a routine is a good way to get there. 

 To set up a good sit up routine is easy. First, you see how many sit ups you can do in 60 seconds(use the normal CF way). Take that number and divide it by 2 or 3 or 4(depending on how hard you want to push). Now, you take that number and find how many times it goes into 60(round up always), this number is sets and the other is reps. Now, you do the number of sets and reps you got out of this 3 times a week. At the beginning of each week, try again. If you do more sit ups in 60 seconds, raise the bar. If not, keep it where it's at.

 For example:

 On Monday, I did 30 sit ups in 60 seconds, and I want to push myself. So I divide 30 by 2, which is 15. 15 goes into 60 4 times. So, I will do 4 sets of 15 on Tuesday, Thurday, and Saturday. On the following Monday, I got 40 sit ups in 60 seconds, so I now have to do 3 sets of 20  on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. And so on.

 If you combine routine and flexing your abs when you aren't doing anything else, it shouldn't take long to see some gains, and any gain is a good gain.

 Anyone have any other ideas and suggestions on increasing sit up numbers in 60 seconds?


----------



## Mike Baker

Another great post, BMS! Thanks.


Baker

Edit

Just thought that I would also say that you should not strain yourself when doing situps (like any other exercise, for that matter), and to stretch before doing a bunch of PT. 

Plus, take breaks every week. i.e. you do pushups one day, situps another, so the different muscles you use have time to rest and grow.

You know, the basic stuff you all _should_ already know


----------



## Marshall

During the physical examination they hold down your feet correct?

When i do this at home and pin my legs down or against something i feel like im pulling my weight up more with my leg strength then anything. It may just be how it feels but i dunno, is this normal to do or should i TRY not to use my legs bracings to help pull me up?
 :threat:


----------



## bms

On both the Army Cadet Fitness Test and the Canadian Forces Express Test:

 * Lie flat on your back
 * The angle between your calves and your thighs must be 90 degrees
 * Legs and feet are together
 * Place your hands on the side of your head, so that your ears are covered
 * Sit up and touch your elbows to your knees

 Your feet are held to the ground.

 Any way for you to get up during your test is okay, as long as you don't swing your arms or lift your ass off the ground. However, it's more beneficial to try not to use anything but your abdominals while training.


----------



## Celticgirl

I find it's easier to do sit-ups (and I can thus do more of them and do them more quickly) when my trainer is holding my feet. When I am doing them without anyone holding my feet, they are harder to do and I struggle to do 30. 

So I am wondering why someone holds your feet during the test(s)?


----------



## Mike Baker

Marshall said:
			
		

> During the physical examination they hold down your feet correct?
> 
> When i do this at home and pin my legs down or against something i feel like im pulling my weight up more with my leg strength then anything. It may just be how it feels but i dunno, is this normal to do or should i TRY not to use my legs bracings to help pull me up?
> :threat:


Put your feet under a couch, thats what I do. I don't feel it in my legs that way.

Baker


----------



## bms

Your feet are held because it is a much more accurate depiction of strictly your core strength and endurance.

  However, for training, the most difficult way is the best  ushup:


----------



## jacksparrow

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I find it's easier to do sit-ups (and I can thus do more of them and do them more quickly) when my trainer is holding my feet. When I am doing them without anyone holding my feet, they are harder to do and I struggle to do 30.
> 
> So I am wondering why someone holds your feet during the test(s)?



This is the question am hoping the experts on here can answer regarding the CF test. At home, when I put my feet under our platform bed, I can do a lot of situps, but when no one is holding my feet, I can't go as far as my elbows touching my knees.

So the question again, how is it done at St Jean?

Cheers


----------



## Springroll

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> This is the question am hoping the experts on here can answer regarding the CF test. At home, when I put my feet under our platform bed, I can do a lot of situps, but when no one is holding my feet, I can't go as far as my elbows touching my knees.
> 
> So the question again, how is it done at St Jean?
> 
> Cheers



bms already stated how they are done in St Jean:

 * Lie flat on your back
 * The angle between your calves and your thighs must be 90 degrees
 * Legs and feet are together
 * Place your hands on the side of your head, so that your ears are covered
 * Sit up and touch your elbows to your knees

* Your feet are held to the ground.*


----------



## jacksparrow

No need to spring out of control. It was the last bit of your post that I needed clearance on, as there are conflicting posts out there.




			
				Springroll said:
			
		

> bms already stated how they are done in St Jean:
> 
> * Lie flat on your back
> * The angle between your calves and your thighs must be 90 degrees
> * Legs and feet are together
> * Place your hands on the side of your head, so that your ears are covered
> * Sit up and touch your elbows to your knees
> 
> * Your feet are held to the ground.*


----------



## Springroll

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> No need to spring out of control. It was the last bit of your post that I needed clearance on, as there are conflicting posts out there.



Not sure what conflicting posts your talking about, but if you had taken the time to read the posts in this particular thread, you would have seen bms's post stating exactly what is expected for the CF Express test . His post was dated April 27, 2008....only the 4th posts from the top of the thread. 

Time for you to settle down and take a deep breath in...I was far from "springing" out of control....hehehe


----------



## jacksparrow

Springroll said:
			
		

> Not sure what conflicting posts your talking about, but if you had taken the time to read the posts in this particular thread, you would have seen bms's post stating exactly what is expected for the CF Express test . His post was dated April 27, 2008....only the 4th posts from the top of the thread.
> 
> Time for you to settle down and take a deep breath in...I was far from "springing" out of control....hehehe



Are you always like this, or you are just making an extra effort for me?


----------



## fire_guy686

Great post BMS. 

I am doing the push ups one now, because well I just flat out suck at push ups. Maybe I'll give this one a whirl too.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd

Maybe I am stating the obvious, but the CF/PSP sit-up is not solely working the abs (actually PSP has acknowledged this and recommend normal crunches when training) but is something that has to be done for the CF EXPRES test. When doing crunches (up to 30 degrees off the ground for shoulders), the abs are isolated in the exercise. When doing situps, past 30 degrees, the iliopsoas (hip flexors) kick in and help with the movement. These muscles are attached to the lower spine and the upper thigh bone and help in bringing the legs to the torso. Thus the difficulty in doing a proper situp when the feet are not held down by someone or by bar/couch etc.

Good resources to check out: Strength Training Anatomy and Legendary Abs II by Health for Life. (granted - we have to prepare for the EXPRES test as well, and have to train in a specific manner IOT succeed in the test, no matter how silly the test may be. SAID principle - specific adaptation to imposed demand.)

NOTE: I am not a medical practitioner or have a degree in kinesiology/phys ed. I simply like working out and I like to work out properly to make maximum gains while preventing injuries.


----------



## MikeMacLeod

Nice, this is really good information.

If you don't mind me adding

* Breathe - Exhale as you situp, inhale as you go down.
* Don't rest when in the down position (Try to keep the rhythm)

These are my own opinions based on how I have been taught, I try to work my core 5 times a week.
on top of crunches and sit-ups to work my abs, I usually do 

* L-Sits - the way I do them is from hanging on a pull-up bar and moving your legs up so your body is shaped like an L. (Can also do them on a dip machine)
* Knees to elbows(unsure of the real name) - Using a pull-up bar you bring your knees to touch your elbows, this is also a lower back workout and because you are hanging you work your forearms (grip).

These are basic for Lower and upper abs, which will help to improve your core strength. I also modify those to work on my obliques (Cross overs)


----------



## apache2001

In addition to the helpful tips above: Focus and do your sit-ups slowly.    Do not cheat yourself just to get to the count you wanted. ;D


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd

Also, when doing hanging leg/knee raises, make sure you stop (if your abs allow) when you cannot round your lower back (or pelvis) forward with the up-swing of the legs/knees. The lower back starts taking an incredible strain as soon as it arches backwards when raising the legs. And not sure if it has been mentioned here (but I see alot of people breaking this rule), but do all core exercises last (abs first, then lower back). You do not want to have the key stabilizing muscles around the spine to be fatigued when doing say, military presses. Conveniently, the EXPRES test has the sit-ups last.


----------



## blacktriangle

Just exhale on the way up and give' er. For those of you who know the 5th point of flight procedure (legs held 6inches off ground) hold that for as long as you can it feels nice on the core...


----------



## sm1lodon

One way to increase the number of repetitions, or speed thereof, is to increase the overall peak capability of a muscle.

If you do one of your sets of situps during the week with a dumbell behind your head, start light, say with 5-10 lbs, just do as many as you can in one set and that is all, then it will build overall abdominal mass, which will make it so that percentage of overall muscle fibre recruitment per situp is reduced. One way to make an activity easier or to excel more at it is to keep the effort needed far from the peak capability of that particular movement by expanding your peak capability far beyond your present capability for one repetition.

In short, if you can do ten situps with a 65 lb dumbell behind your head, you will have an easier go of it doing 60 with the (relatively fluffy) weight of only your body.

Similarly, for aerobic conditioning, doing high-intensity work such as wind sprints to increase the peak capacity of your cardiorespiratory system will make it so that they effort spent to do lower-intensity longer-duration work will be decreased, leading to increased performance. 100m sprints at full speed are great for finding how good the cardiorespiratory system is on peak output.

When I was deadlifting 520 lbs for one rep, doing 20 reps with 225 was possible. Not fun or easy, but possible. Increase your peak capabilities, and you increase the facility with which you do your lower-intensity, longer-duration work.

If you want to become more proficient at climbing a rope, strap on some weight, and go as high as you can. After a few weeks, strap on some more weight, and so on. When it comes time to climb the rope unhindered, you will find that it is far easier.

Peak capacity is one of the most under-utilized and overlooked part of endurance training.

You do not replace your high-rep, lower-intensity work with this. You augment it.

Since this is resistance training designed to increase muscle mass/density a little bit, get some protein every 2-4 hours while you are awake, as your body cannot store protein, but needs it right when a muscle is being rebuilt. Not a LOT of protein, but a small dose on a more regular basis is more easily and efficiently utilized by your body than a five-pound steak in the morning, most of which will be converted to fat or glycogen, and the excess nitrogen urinated away.


----------



## The Dunnminator

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> One way to increase the number of repetitions, or speed thereof, is to increase the overall peak capability of a muscle.
> 
> If you do one of your sets of situps during the week with a dumbell behind your head, start light, say with 5-10 lbs, just do as many as you can in one set and that is all, then it will build overall abdominal mass, which will make it so that percentage of overall muscle fibre recruitment per situp is reduced. One way to make an activity easier or to excel more at it is to keep the effort needed far from the peak capability of that particular movement by expanding your peak capability far beyond your present capability for one repetition.
> 
> In short, if you can do ten situps with a 65 lb dumbell behind your head, you will have an easier go of it doing 60 with the (relatively fluffy) weight of only your body.
> 
> Similarly, for aerobic conditioning, doing high-intensity work such as wind sprints to increase the peak capacity of your cardiorespiratory system will make it so that they effort spent to do lower-intensity longer-duration work will be decreased, leading to increased performance. 100m sprints at full speed are great for finding how good the cardiorespiratory system is on peak output.
> 
> When I was deadlifting 520 lbs for one rep, doing 20 reps with 225 was possible. Not fun or easy, but possible. Increase your peak capabilities, and you increase the facility with which you do your lower-intensity, longer-duration work.
> 
> If you want to become more proficient at climbing a rope, strap on some weight, and go as high as you can. After a few weeks, strap on some more weight, and so on. When it comes time to climb the rope unhindered, you will find that it is far easier.
> 
> Peak capacity is one of the most under-utilized and overlooked part of endurance training.
> 
> You do not replace your high-rep, lower-intensity work with this. You augment it.
> 
> Since this is resistance training designed to increase muscle mass/density a little bit, get some protein every 2-4 hours while you are awake, as your body cannot store protein, but needs it right when a muscle is being rebuilt. Not a LOT of protein, but a small dose on a more regular basis is more easily and efficiently utilized by your body than a five-pound steak in the morning, most of which will be converted to fat or glycogen, and the excess nitrogen urinated away.



I would't recommend doing situps with a dumbell beacuse of the risk of injury, I would recommend more doing them in mass using different positions but always with proper technique.


----------



## sm1lodon

Risk of injury? I've been doing them that way for 21 years.

I would heartily recommend them due to a lack of risk of injury.  ;D


----------



## Marshall

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> Risk of injury? I've been doing them that way for 21 years.
> 
> I would heartily recommend them due to a lack of risk of injury.  ;D



It has been said to be risky, you may not feel it now but maybe in your later years  
It DOES help, no doubt about it.. but do not load yourself..


----------



## The Dunnminator

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> Risk of injury? I've been doing them that way for 21 years.
> 
> I would heartily recommend them due to a lack of risk of injury.  ;D



I said risk, not guarantee of injury. This isn't just my opinion though, I already asked my professors at the university (I study in Kinesiology) about situps and the advice they gave me was basically not to do any situps but to do different types of crunches (ex crunches on the ground, on a stability ball, doing them by touching the knee to the opposite elbow etc...). The reason for this is that while doing situps the movement is mostly accomplished by the muscles around the hips to femur articulation (mostly the iliopsoas) and during crunches it is mostly the abdominal muscles that do the work. However, it is easy to cheat while doing the crunches movement, for them to be effective, you have to do them with the proper technique.


----------



## Highlander60

I hate sit-ups, I often wonder why they are still part of the express test as they have potential to injure your back. I can still do over 40 during my express test but I never practice them throughout the year because of potential injury to my back. I do leg lifts and crunches to build core strength.


----------



## sm1lodon

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> I said risk, not guarantee of injury. This isn't just my opinion though, I already asked my professors at the university (I study in Kinesiology) about situps and the advice they gave me was basically not to do any situps but to do different types of crunches (ex crunches on the ground, on a stability ball, doing them by touching the knee to the opposite elbow etc...). The reason for this is that while doing situps the movement is mostly accomplished by the muscles around the hips to femur articulation (mostly the iliopsoas) and during crunches it is mostly the abdominal muscles that do the work. However, it is easy to cheat while doing the crunches movement, for them to be effective, you have to do them with the proper technique.



Riiight. And how many of your professors have ever done one situp?

How many situps have you ever done? More than one?

The problem with your theorems and kinesiological research is this: The topic here is not crunches. It is how to be able to do more situps.

Not crunches. Situp. Situps are not crunches. This is not designed to give you sexy abs. This is designed to make you better at doing situps.

As it is the case that we are discussing situps, I want to remind you that though your professors, not one of whom has offered any proof whatsoever experimentally, that using a dumbell for situps is anything but beneficial, state that in theory it is a possibility that maybe someone could perhaps injure themself (I have no idea how) by doing a situp with a dumbell behind their neck, that I do them, have done them, never got within a Mac50 range of injuring myself therby.

Please, don't cling to theories when faced with real world realities. If you are under fire somewhere and your mates tell you to duck, will you instead stand tall, quoting your professors that said that enemies don't exist in that region?

In theory, they couldn't go to the moon, fly in a heavier-than-air craft, and I can't do deadlifts without a weight belt. For 25 years. All these theories are false.

If you were talking to the Wright brothers or someone who said that in theory, their plane should not have flown, who would you believe?

Consider your sources. Facts trump theories every single time. Your obvious great regard for your professors, who, from what you have said, offer no proof from their own personal experience that:
A) they have any knowledge of how to even DO a situp
B) they know how to increase situp capability
C) they have ever done ONE THING to increase any physical capability whatsoever
D) have ever even been in the same province as someone who was, at that time, to their knowledge, done a situp with a dumbell behind their head
should not prevent you from putting more stock in real-world experience.

Theories look great. Until reality makes them obviously ridiculous.


----------



## sm1lodon

Marshall said:
			
		

> It has been said to be risky, you may not feel it now but maybe in your later years
> It DOES help, no doubt about it.. but do not load yourself..



In my later years? I'm 43. When is this mystery ailment supposed to show up? When I'm 150?

Regrettably, too many people have been scared away from resistance training by pencil-necked little theorists who have no real-world experience with it.

When I have been away from the gym for a while, I ramp up my weights slowly and carefully, always have.

The same goes for anyone who has never done much, if any, training: Ramp up slowly and don't worry if everyone in the gym gets together, holds hands, and laughs, in chorus of derision at your fluffy weights. 

Heavy resistance trainging makes your body more capable of rapid recuperation, adds density to your bones, and overall health. Even senior citizens who engage in it have reversed the effects of aging, including flagging sex drive and osteoporosis.

For most people, their "knowledge" of resistance training (commonly called weight training, though you can get the restistance from compressed air cylinders, etc) consists of 100% ignorance and fear, 0% actual knowledge gathered from doing it correctly.

Don't miss out on the benefits of resistance training by hearsay. If people are too lazy to lift weights, fine, then just be honest and say you hate it.

You are in a far more likely position to injure your back while having sex with the man on top position, I don't note many people advising against sex because of that.

Truth: Most people just don't want to weight traing Smoke: "Oh, I'm afraid I will get injured."


----------



## The Dunnminator

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> Riiight. And how many of your professors have ever done one situp?
> 
> How many situps have you ever done? More than one?
> 
> The problem with your theorems and kinesiological research is this: The topic here is not crunches. It is how to be able to do more situps.
> 
> Not crunches. Situp. Situps are not crunches. This is not designed to give you sexy abs. This is designed to make you better at doing situps.
> 
> As it is the case that we are discussing situps, I want to remind you that though your professors, not one of whom has offered any proof whatsoever experimentally, that using a dumbell for situps is anything but beneficial, state that in theory it is a possibility that maybe someone could perhaps injure themself (I have no idea how) by doing a situp with a dumbell behind their neck, that I do them, have done them, never got within a Mac50 range of injuring myself therby.
> 
> Please, don't cling to theories when faced with real world realities. If you are under fire somewhere and your mates tell you to duck, will you instead stand tall, quoting your professors that said that enemies don't exist in that region?
> 
> In theory, they couldn't go to the moon, fly in a heavier-than-air craft, and I can't do deadlifts without a weight belt. For 25 years. All these theories are false.
> 
> If you were talking to the Wright brothers or someone who said that in theory, their plane should not have flown, who would you believe?
> 
> Consider your sources. Facts trump theories every single time. Your obvious great regard for your professors, who, from what you have said, offer no proof from their own personal experience that:
> A) they have any knowledge of how to even DO a situp
> B) they know how to increase situp capability
> C) they have ever done ONE THING to increase any physical capability whatsoever
> D) have ever even been in the same province as someone who was, at that time, to their knowledge, done a situp with a dumbell behind their head
> should not prevent you from putting more stock in real-world experience.
> 
> Theories look great. Until reality makes them obviously ridiculous.



I am talking about facts, studies that were made by observing and experimenting in the real world. It is common knowledge that by doing situps with weight you risk injuries, not necessarily a major injury, it could be simply a tendinitis. I am not the one who said that it will affect you in your later years, I actually disagree with that and I think that if you haven't injured yourself at 43, it is probable you won't feel any effect of it even though you still might injure yourself one day. 

I have said absolutely nothing regarding my background and the background of my professors. Do you think that peoples that studies in the science of sports and physical activities are nerds? Many of our classes are actually done on sports field and in the gym. You can question my credibility on this as much as you want but I made my share of situps in the various sports that I practiced and my time in the forces. Most of my professors are ex physical education teachers, kinesiologist and most of them were athletes, if they weren't credible, I wouldn't have asked them. 

And about your little speech on how facts trumps theory, every single one of your examples was designed in theory first. The first spaceships were based on theory and science, and in theory scientists always knew that an heavier-than-air object could fly simply by looking at birds. 

Of course you can deadlift without a weight belt but it is also proven that it puts you more at risk to injuries, back problems are one of the most common health problem there is, it is why it's heavily recommended. I am not saying that you will injure yourself doing situps with weight and yes it might help you improve your score but you can improve as much if not more your score in a safer way by properly doing crunches and leg raises instead. Of course once in a while, simply practicing the test will help you too and show you your progress. 

I am actually a big supporter of weight training, I have been lifting weight for more than 6 years, it simply needs to be done properly. Too many peoples go to the gym, put more than what they can lift and injures themselves by cheating and doing the movement the wrong way. Weight training is great for anyone who does it seriously.


----------



## sm1lodon

Great.

In any case, if you want to be able to do something better, faster, easier, then you not only work on doing repetitions of it, but increasing your peak capabilities.

Which was my point.


----------



## Infanteer

You guys should have a sit-up competition....


----------



## Marshall

sm1lodon said:
			
		

> In my later years? I'm 43. When is this mystery ailment supposed to show up? When I'm 150?
> 
> Regrettably, too many people have been scared away from resistance training by pencil-necked little theorists who have no real-world experience with it.
> 
> When I have been away from the gym for a while, I ramp up my weights slowly and carefully, always have.
> 
> The same goes for anyone who has never done much, if any, training: Ramp up slowly and don't worry if everyone in the gym gets together, holds hands, and laughs, in chorus of derision at your fluffy weights.
> 
> Heavy resistance trainging makes your body more capable of rapid recuperation, adds density to your bones, and overall health. Even senior citizens who engage in it have reversed the effects of aging, including flagging sex drive and osteoporosis.
> 
> For most people, their "knowledge" of resistance training (commonly called weight training, though you can get the restistance from compressed air cylinders, etc) consists of 100% ignorance and fear, 0% actual knowledge gathered from doing it correctly.
> 
> Don't miss out on the benefits of resistance training by hearsay. If people are too lazy to lift weights, fine, then just be honest and say you hate it.
> 
> You are in a far more likely position to injure your back while having sex with the man on top position, I don't note many people advising against sex because of that.
> 
> Truth: Most people just don't want to weight traing Smoke: "Oh, I'm afraid I will get injured."



I kinda wish my neck was more pencil shaped, it has grown quite large due to a big head.  :blotto: I must admit I was the star bridger at the Wrestling tournaments during school though 

I was not trying to start a rant thread, I realize resistance training can be rewarding but it CAN be dangerous. Ill drop the subject.


----------



## The_Falcon

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> I am talking about facts, studies that were made by observing and experimenting in the real world. It is common knowledge that by doing situps with weight you risk injuries, not necessarily a major injury, it could be simply a tendinitis. I am not the one who said that it will affect you in your later years, I actually disagree with that and I think that if you haven't injured yourself at 43, it is probable you won't feel any effect of it even though you still might injure yourself one day.
> 
> I have said absolutely nothing regarding my background and the background of my professors. Do you think that peoples that studies in the science of sports and physical activities are nerds? Many of our classes are actually done on sports field and in the gym. You can question my credibility on this as much as you want but I made my share of situps in the various sports that I practiced and my time in the forces. Most of my professors are ex physical education teachers, kinesiologist and most of them were athletes, if they weren't credible, I wouldn't have asked them.
> 
> And about your little speech on how facts trumps theory, every single one of your examples was designed in theory first. The first spaceships were based on theory and science, and in theory scientists always knew that an heavier-than-air object could fly simply by looking at birds.
> 
> *Of course you can deadlift without a weight belt but it is also proven that it puts you more at risk to injuries, back problems are one of the most common health problem there is, it is why it's heavily recommended. * I am not saying that you will injure yourself doing situps with weight and yes it might help you improve your score but you can improve as much if not more your score in a safer way by properly doing crunches and leg raises instead. Of course once in a while, simply practicing the test will help you too and show you your progress.
> 
> I am actually a big supporter of weight training, I have been lifting weight for more than 6 years, it simply needs to be done properly. Too many peoples go to the gym, put more than what they can lift and injures themselves by cheating and doing the movement the wrong way. Weight training is great for anyone who does it seriously.



I was willing to give you a chance until you mentioned the part I bolded.  (off topic, if you are using proper form, you can deadlift really heavy weight without the use of a belt, and it won't pose any risk of injury).  If anyone wants to REALLY improve, the strength in theirs abs and hipflexors, start doing ABMat and/or full ROM, GHD Situps.


----------



## blacktriangle

I've had a weird popping in my hips/lower back for a loooong time and I blame it on bad form when I first started working out. Form is everything, and there is no reason you can't deadlift without a weightbelt if you do it properly. As for situps, train for situps. Just like if you want to be able to run, you...run.

Grease the groove!


----------



## The Dunnminator

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I was willing to give you a chance until you mentioned the part I bolded.  (off topic, if you are using proper form, you can deadlift really heavy weight without the use of a belt, and it won't pose any risk of injury).  If anyone wants to REALLY improve, the strength in theirs abs and hipflexors, start doing ABMat and/or full ROM, GHD Situps.



Actually that's what I was saying, injuries usually comes from not using proper form and the belt makes it easier to have proper form. You can deadlift without a belt if you do it with proper technique without risking much more injuries than by wearing one. I would recommend using a belt simply because at higher weights a lot of people tend to cheat and sacrifice proper form. The belt is recommended for other reasons though but they are mostly minor and more of a personnal preference matter.

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/strengthening/a/aa060201a.htm


----------



## 1feral1

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> I am talking about facts, studies that were made by observing and experimenting in the real world.



In time you will come to realise that there is the right way, the wrong way, and the Army way.

Cheers,

Wes

EDIT: Sorry Dunnie, had a squizz at your profile, your AF - so its the CF way I reckon  ;D.


----------



## The Dunnminator

Hehe, I already learned that from the army reserve. We'd also say that logic stops where the army begins.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

OK folks, back on topic.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## The_Falcon

The Dunnminator said:
			
		

> Actually that's what I was saying, injuries usually comes from not using proper form and the belt makes it easier to have proper form. You can deadlift without a belt if you do it with proper technique without risking much more injuries than by wearing one. I would recommend using a belt simply because at higher weights a lot of people tend to cheat and sacrifice proper form. The belt is recommended for other reasons though but they are mostly minor and more of a personnal preference matter.
> 
> http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/strengthening/a/aa060201a.htm



No a belt does not make it easier to have proper form.  It allows beginner/intermediate lifters to forgo proper form and development of the proper musclulature, that would allow them to lift heavy.  The only people who require belts are people who are deadlifting 500-600+lbs on a regular basis, and possibly those rehabing an injury.  Anyone  else using a belt is either a) a wussy, b) not using proper form, c) trying to look "hardcore" when they workout, d) a combo of all the above.  

Now back on topic >


----------



## dgilroy9

Hey guys,

I have a very silly question thats been on my mind regarding the sit ups during your physical test during your application process.

When you do your situps, do they stand on your toes or give you a sandbag to slide them under? or are your feet against a wall?
or are you just in the middle of the room with no assistance in regards to your feet.

Thank you so much for all who can answer.
I'm going for my physical soon and thats my only issue in regards to my evaluation


----------



## mariomike

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> I have a very silly question thats been on my mind regarding the sit ups



Perhaps,

Question About Situps 

will be merged with,

Another situps question  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/12868.0/nowap.html
4 pages.

Sit Ups 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/73657.0
2 pages.

Push / Sit / Chin Ups 
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/106046.0

See also,

situps ( spelled various ways )
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilnet.ca+gateway+pundit&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=fm2GWPXOA6eC8QezmISgCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:milnet.ca+sit+ups


----------



## dgilroy9

mariomike said:
			
		

> Perhaps,
> 
> Question About Situps
> 
> will be merged with,
> 
> Another situps question
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/12868.0/nowap.html
> 4 pages.
> 
> Sit Ups
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/73657.0
> 2 pages.
> 
> Push / Sit / Chin Ups
> http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/106046.0
> 
> See also,
> 
> situps ( spelled various ways )
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Amilnet.ca+gateway+pundit&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=fm2GWPXOA6eC8QezmISgCg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:milnet.ca+sit+ups



thanks man! found the answer.
I figured they had to be, as I'm considered a really fit guy and I was slightly struggling with those (I have bad hip flexors though)


----------



## mariomike

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> thanks man! found the answer.



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## dgilroy9

mariomike said:
			
		

> You are welcome. Good luck.



could not come soon enough.
awaiting my call to schedule my interview/physical/medical (already wrote my apt about 8 years ago and was said to still be valid)

I'm hoping its not years before I get sworn in, I want to go to BMQ tomorrow haha.


----------



## dimsum

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> could not come soon enough.
> awaiting my call to schedule my interview/physical/medical (already wrote my apt about 8 years ago and was said to still be valid)
> 
> I'm hoping its not years before I get sworn in, I want to go to BMQ tomorrow haha.



Uh, it's taking you 8+ years to get in?   ???


----------



## dgilroy9

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Uh, it's taking you 8+ years to get in?   ???



no of course not,
when I first applied I was accepted for ACOP and when the time came to finalize everything I was finally feeling the freedom of life (I had a rough childhood) and decided at that time with my jobs and my girlfriend that that wasn't the time to join the forces for me.

Years later, I've had some amazing life experience, a ton of job experience, and matured to the point where I know I'm ready now.  I'm glad I waited, it was the right thing for me to do.

Now I'm anxious and can't wait to go to basic.


----------

